# Using insulin to help increase muscle gains?



## 1david10 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm a 21 year old type 1 diabetic and I've been looking to increase my muscle mass and cut a little body fat. I've been going to the gym regularly and I'm trying to stick to a low carb/high protein diet. I've been looking around and found that apparently insulin can be used to help increase gains in muscle mass I just can't seem to figure out how. From what I understand, after a gym session I am suppose to eat a higher carb meal and increase the amount of insulin I inject along with it. Is there any truth to this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## StephenM (Nov 26, 2012)

Only increase carbs to balance the additional exercise. Body builders use protein supplements if anything. Don't play games with insulin - it could end in tears or worse! Unless you are a natural mesomorph you cannot become Mr Universe.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 26, 2012)

hi i work in bodybuilding i reccomend you go on the muscle chat forums for reliable info on bodybuilding although i dont know if there are any diabetics on there i strongly advise against using in this way, make sure you eat a healthy balanced diet and reduce insulin when you exercise, it is infact possibly harder for diabetics to gain but go for good clean gains, there is no quick fix in the sport and sadly there have been cases of non diabetic bodybuilders dying from abusing insulin, it becomes an even more dangerous situation for a insulin dependent diabetic to mis use in this way


----------



## sib92 (Jan 28, 2013)

1david10 said:


> Hi, I'm a 21 year old type 1 diabetic and I've been looking to increase my muscle mass and cut a little body fat. I've been going to the gym regularly and I'm trying to stick to a low carb/high protein diet. I've been looking around and found that apparently insulin can be used to help increase gains in muscle mass I just can't seem to figure out how. From what I understand, after a gym session I am suppose to eat a higher carb meal and increase the amount of insulin I inject along with it. Is there any truth to this? Any help would be appreciated.



Hi, I agree that you shouldn't specifically use insulin to boost muscle gains-it can be very dangerous.
In saying that i have been weight training, in general, for 15+ years. It is possible to eat smart and time your protein and hi carb meals (just as a normal person would do) in order to increase hypertrophy and take advantage of insulins anabolic potential. Personally i have always done a hard session then eaten my simple/complex carbs along with my protein shake within 45mins to 90mins of the session. monitoring blood glucose during this time is critical -i want it rising so i can then take some short acting insulin. ALWAYS underestimate the units you should take because your metabolism will likely be higher because of the high intensity activity-This way you wont crash with a bad hypo! Monitor glucose closely for next 3-4 hours to ensure it is stable! This will also ensure you do not gain unnecessary bodyfat-do not forget insulin will also help you gain bodyfat if you do not do proper cardiovascular training to keep bodyfat under control. Consult your diabetes specialist for more advice on increasing the clean carbs and protein around training to help with gains/keep bodyfat low. Hope this helps to some extent.


----------



## Ewelina (Jan 28, 2013)

After diagnosis I wanted to get some info on insulin and googled it. I remember to get to some forum for bodybuilders who were taking about insulin (how to get it wothout prescription!). Apparently they use it but for sure its not safe. how healthy people can take insulin!

p.s i also found forum on how to commit suicide with insulin Internet is dangerous


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 29, 2013)

It sounds a very daft thing to do !  There is NO easy ways to cheat the system


----------

